# Would you mess with this dog? LOL



## Southern by choice (Dec 14, 2014)

We moved the turkeys and put them in a pen because we had people coming to select a breeding Tom.
Our turkeys are highly territorial. They like and protect whatever they think is theirs, which in this case is a few Nigie bucks and a few mini bucks and the chickens in that field. 
They hate the LGD's because they have never been in a field where the dogs were. 
We put the dogs in with them but they attacked the dogs and we didn't want the dogs (pups) to end up going after them and killing them. We like our dogs trained to NOT kill poultry.
Moved to this pen was just temporary but oh my...
Anyway not sure but I think the turkeys started flogging at the fence. 

Amy showed up... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Amy's goats were about 5-7 feet to the left of her.
Look how low Amy is crouched down. She is NOT playing.
This went on for awhile... I grabbed my camera. Yeah... I can see a coyote coming in with her. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 NOT


----------



## SA Farm (Dec 14, 2014)

Nope, I would definitely keep my distance!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 14, 2014)

If I was a turkey, I'd sure think twice before messing with Amy's goats!! 
Really stupid turkey!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Dec 14, 2014)

Tom Tom turkey better run & hide, Amy isn't playing, your not seeing her funny side.  hide behind a crate or inside the hay feeder. It better be a good place or Amy's going to get'er.


----------



## Devonviolet (Dec 14, 2014)

GREAT shot, Southern!  Man-O-Man!   I wouldn't want to mess with Amy!!! No way, Jose!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 14, 2014)

LOL Amy rules! 
She is a big lovey baby too! She does this somersault thingy when she flies into the house. Yes she gets to come in from time to time for extra loving, we usually brush her and trim her nails while she is in. 
This am she got brushed, nails done  1/2 lb of venison, 1/2 lb of pork chops. 

I need to post an update on the pups that turned 8 months, Funny story with it too!


----------



## kinder (Dec 15, 2014)

I sure love your dogs Southern, I like to watch them grow, I sure have an appreciation for the Breed.


----------



## Mike CHS (Dec 15, 2014)

The sweetest dog can look like it is enraged without much effort.


----------



## GLENMAR (Dec 15, 2014)

Wow. Mine went off at a hunting dog that was on the property this morning. These prys are not to be messed with for sure.


----------



## secuono (Dec 15, 2014)

Well, turkeys do gobble up a storm anytime you try to speak. Maybe she's trying to get get back at them for their rudeness!


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 2, 2015)

Would have loved to see that as a 2-3 minute video! I'm sure that would have been quite a bit more awe inspiring!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 13, 2015)

Nope! Wouldn't want to mess with that dog!  Healthy respect for them!! Good girl Amy, protect your goaties!


----------

